# ISAF flag lowering; One NATO mission ends as another begins



## McG (28 Dec 2014)

Another milestone is reached as the ISAF mission, under which Canada spent most of its time in Afghanistan, comes to its end.


> U.S., NATO hold quiet ceremony to mark end of 13-year Afghanistan mission
> Lynne O'Donnell, The Associated Press
> CTV News
> 28 Dec 2014
> ...


http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/u-s-nato-hold-quiet-ceremony-to-mark-end-of-13-year-afghanistan-mission-1.2164035


----------

